# The following packages have unmet dependencies:



## etron770 (1. Okt. 2014)

Debian Wheezy: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-debian-wheezy-amd64
Wenn ich irgendetwas installieren wil kommt:
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
openssh-server : Depends: openssh-client (= 1:6.0p1-4+deb7u2) but 1:6.0p1-4+deb7u1 is to be installed
E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).

Wenn ich den client updaten will kommt:
Preparing to replace openssh-client 1:6.0p1-4+deb7u1 (using .../openssh-client_1%3a6.0p1-4+deb7u2_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement openssh-client ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a6.0p1-4+deb7u2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
unable to make backup link of `./usr/bin/ssh-add' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
Can't exec "/var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-client.config": Permission denied at /usr/share/perl/5.14/IPC/Open3.pm line 186.
open2: exec of /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-client.config configure 1:6.0p1-4+deb7u2 failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/ConfModule.pm line 59
dpkg: error while cleaning up:
subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 13
Errors were encountered while processing:
/var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a6.0p1-4+deb7u2_amd64.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

lsattr /usr/bin/ssh
-------------e-- /usr/bin/ssh


----------



## nowayback (1. Okt. 2014)

1. prüfen ob du root bist (im zweifel whoami)
2. apt-get update
3. chattr -a /usr/bin/ssh-add
4. chattr -i /usr/bin/ssh-add
5. apt-get -f install

Gegebenenfalls checken wann, warum und wenn möglich von wem die Attribute verändert worden sind.


----------



## etron770 (1. Okt. 2014)

Das habe ich alles schon probiert die Attribute sind nicht verändert
Dummerweise ist es der Host für die Vserver ...


```
apt-get -f install
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Correcting dependencies... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  openssh-client
Suggested packages:
  ssh-askpass libpam-ssh keychain monkeysphere
The following packages will be upgraded:
  openssh-client
1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
3 not fully installed or removed.
Need to get 0 B/1024 kB of archives.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
(Reading database ... 74478 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace openssh-client 1:6.0p1-4+deb7u1 (using .../openssh-client_1%3a6.0p1-4+deb7u2_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement openssh-client ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a6.0p1-4+deb7u2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
unable to make backup link of `./usr/bin/ssh-add' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
Errors were encountered while processing:
/var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a6.0p1-4+deb7u2_amd64.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```


----------



## nowayback (1. Okt. 2014)

was zeigt denn:

```
lsattr /usr/bin/ssh-add
```
?

außerdem wäre es interessant zu wissen welche pakete da nicht vollständig installiert oder entfernt wurden. Evtl. hängt es damit zusammen.

```
dpkg --list | grep -ve 'ii\|^rc'
```
sollte dir die 3 betreffenden Pakete anzeigen.


----------



## etron770 (1. Okt. 2014)

# lsattr /usr/bin/ssh-add
s---ia-------e-- /usr/bin/ssh-add

# dpkg --list | grep -ve 'ii\|^rc'

```
Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
| Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
|/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
||/ Name  Version  Architecture Description
+++-================================================-=============================-============-========================================================================
iU  openssh-client  1:6.0p1-4+deb7u1  amd64  secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines
iU  openssh-server  1:6.0p1-4+deb7u2  amd64  secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines
iU  ssh  1:6.0p1-4+deb7u2  all  secure shell client and server (metapackage)
```


----------



## nowayback (1. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von etron770:


> # lsattr /usr/bin/ssh-add
> s---ia-------e-- /usr/bin/ssh-add


Du hast meinen Post https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/thr...ages-have-unmet-dependencies.8466/#post-42260 nicht ausgeführt


----------



## etron770 (2. Okt. 2014)

Sorry ich war mir sicher das überprüft zu haben. 
war aber /usr/bin/ssh und /usr/bin/sshd


```
#lsattr /usr/bin/ssh-add
-------------e-- /usr/bin/ssh-add

# apt-get -f install
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
2 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Setting up openssh-server (1:6.0p1-4+deb7u2) ...
Can't exec "/var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.config": Permission denied at /usr/share/perl/5.14/IPC/Open3.pm line 186.
open2: exec of /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.config configure 1:6.0p1-4+deb7u1 failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/ConfModule.pm line 59
dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 13
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ssh:
 ssh depends on openssh-server; however:
  Package openssh-server is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing ssh (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 openssh-server
 ssh
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```


----------



## nowayback (2. Okt. 2014)

hmmm 

```
apt-get clean
apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
```
sollte das nicht helfen kannst du versuchen die pakete selbst einzeln zu installieren

```
dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/PAKETNAME
```


----------



## etron770 (3. Okt. 2014)

Das erste funktioniert nicht ..

```
apt-get clean
root@Debian-75-wheezy-64-LAMP ~ # apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
openssh-client is already the newest version.
openssh-server is already the newest version.
openssh-server set to manually installed.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
2 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
Setting up openssh-server (1:6.0p1-4+deb7u2) ...
Can't exec "/var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.config": Permission denied at /usr/share/perl/5.14/IPC/Open3.pm line 186.
open2: exec of /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.config configure 1:6.0p1-4+deb7u1 failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/ConfModule.pm line 59
dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure):
subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 13
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ssh:
ssh depends on openssh-server; however:
  Package openssh-server is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing ssh (--configure):
dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
openssh-server
ssh
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```


----------



## wotan2005 (3. Okt. 2014)

```
apt-get install -f
```
oder

```
dpkg-reconfigure -a
```


----------

